

IOS development just got faster. - jeromecollomb
http://appsify.me/

======
francov88
Paul Graham spoke years ago about the evolution of programming and how the
next major shift from HTML style languages would be visual.

Bootstrap started the shift - but this takes it to the next level. Beautiful
demo, can't wait to see how this revolutionizes programming and app
development.

~~~
jeromecollomb
Thanks Franco - appreciate the words! We have a lot of things planned. We need
more feedback from users before deciding which direction to take. Cheers!

